# InstallShield Fehler 1607



## TS-JC (13. Februar 2003)

1607: Unable to install InstallShield Scripting Runtime.

Die Meldung bekomme ich, wenn ich ein Game installieren will.

hab bei Google gesucht, ne Lösung gefunden, ich soll die IDriver.exe mit nem Parameter starten, nur die hab ich net.

Nur eine IKernel.exe die hab ich versucht, hat aber net geklappt.

Hat wer ne Idee?


----------

